# Disabled badge and toll roads in Europe



## robjmckinney (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi All,

Just a general question on toll roads across Europe through France, Italy and Spain. I get free access to toll bridges etc in England using my disabled badge but what discounts can be expected on European toll roads etc?

Many thanks

Rob


----------



## Belgian (Jan 9, 2008)

robjmckinney said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just a general question on toll roads across Europe through France, Italy and Spain. I get free access to toll bridges etc in England using my disabled badge but what discounts can be expected on European toll roads etc?
> 
> ...



They don't give toll discounts for disabled in France. 
You're in class 2 under 3,5 tons, under 3m height (if more than 3m: class 3= truck; nearly double in price !). 
By the way: if you are not in a hurry - avoid the 'péages'.You can get really duff on the monotenous french motorways, lay-bays are not that safe. Take the N-roads:more relaxed driving, free of charge, cheaper petrol stations, stop where you want. You can have a nice meal with the money spared.
In Spain and Italy the same. 
Bon voyage


----------



## robjmckinney (Jan 9, 2008)

Many thanks for your advice I shall keep it in mind on my future travels!


----------



## Don Madge (Jan 11, 2008)

Belgian said:


> They don't give toll discounts for disabled in France.
> You're in class 2 under 3,5 tons, under 3m height (if more than 3m: class 3= truck; nearly double in price !).
> By the way: if you are not in a hurry - avoid the 'péages'.You can get really duff on the monotenous french motorways, lay-bays are not that safe. Take the N-roads:more relaxed driving, free of charge, cheaper petrol stations, stop where you want. You can have a nice meal with the money spared.
> In Spain and Italy the same.
> Bon voyage



Hi Belgian,

That's not quite true, some autoroutes will give a reduction on producing your blue badge. Been there done that and got the discount.

Safe travelling.

Don


----------



## Don Madge (Jan 11, 2008)

robjmckinney said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just a general question on toll roads across Europe through France, Italy and Spain. I get free access to toll bridges etc in England using my disabled badge but what discounts can be expected on European toll roads etc?
> 
> ...



Hi Rob,

For blue badge concession in Europe see http://www.iam.org.uk/NR/rdonlyres/06A00F0F-4B8B-4C15-87A2-02469419336D/0/blue_badge_abroad.pdf

I know there are concessions on some of the Autoroutes in France but I've never come across them in other countries.

I hope that helps.

Don


----------

